# Free Short Story - Monkey Bars



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

My new short story, Monkey Bars, is free on Kindle today. It's about a ten minute read. If you feel inspired to do so, please leave a review.

http://www.amazon.com/Monkey-Bars-ebook/dp/B00AXOHOTS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358269439&sr=8-1&keywords=monkey+bars%2C+jay+nichols


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jay ---------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Monkey Bars in now 99 cents. 

If you're into fiction that takes a chance (i.e., experimental in some way), check out this 99 cent gem. The thing is something like 7 kindle pages long. It's short but it packs a punch.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Monkey Bars is free today. Click on the orange book cover below.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Free again.

http://www.amazon.com/Monkey-Bars-ebook/dp/B00AXOHOTS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360543558&sr=8-1&keywords=jay+nichols%2C+monkey+bars


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Prove to me I'm not talking to myself and purchase my book.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

I dare you to buy this book.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

St. Patrick cuts himself because you won't buy this story.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Read Monkey Bars, you dingus. For your health!


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

It's only 99 cents, homie!


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Free kisses to all who read "Monkey Bars"


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

That is a lot of kisses...


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Shane Ward said:


> That is a lot of kisses...


And I'll keep kissing you until you read "Monkey Bars"            

Yes, this is a threat 

Or you could read my new short story in which I make fun of Bible thumpers. That one is called "Book of Suburbia"

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Book-of-Suburbia-ebook/dp/B00C7NLYCG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365977593&sr=8-1&keywords=jay+nichols%2C+book+of+suburbia

The choice is yours.

Pucker up. Here I go again:


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Read it.
Love it.
Live it.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Monkey Bars is free today!!! No shit! Click on the orange book below


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Go ahead, read Monkey Bars. I give you permission


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

What do I have to do to get you in this book today?


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Spoiler



You've read this short story and you loved it.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

All the cool kids are reading Monkey Bars.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Don't just read Monkey Bars. Read all of the beautiful books in my signature bar.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Because what else are you going to do this evening?


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

I am talking to myself. That's all I'm doing. Nobody will see this or buy my book


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Monkey Bars hasn't been free for a long time. Quit being cheap and fork over the 99 cents.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

When I'm famous, you're going to wish you had been a fan from the get-go.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

You've never read anything quite like "Monkey Bars"

Wait... have you even read "Monkey Bars?"


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Read Monkey Bars. What are you waiting for? Go. Now.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

99 cents is free-ish.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

My books are better than yours.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting "READ MORE" tattooed across my knuckles.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Another week, another dollar... literally.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Read me, Seymour!


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

This story takes 10 minutes to read. Read it now.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Furloughed? Read Monkey Bars.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Skip church, read Monkey Bars.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Monkey Bars by Jay Nichols is the best short story I read when I traveled to the future in 1771."

-George Washington, the first president of the United States of America


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Truth is, you can't handle this story.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Your momma read Monkey Bars!


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Want to know the meaning of life? Read Monkey Bars.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Reading is fun! Reading Monkey Bars is funner! Reading Monkey Bars _and_ Canis Major is funnest!


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving, loves.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who bought Monkey Bars on Black Friday! You guys put me back in the black!!!


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for buying my book on Cyber Monday everybody!!


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

You know you want it.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

"This little story changed my life."

                -Nelson Mandela about "Monkey Bars"


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

I can't stop myself!


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

I just want to say thanks to everybody who has read Monkey Bars.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Don't forget to also check out Uprising. Click on the book below.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Book of Suburbia is free this weekend. It'll take you 15 minutes to read. Check it out!


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Monkey Bars is no longer free, but I refuse to beg for a 99 cent sale.  If I do that, then I'm no better than the bum on the street saying, "You got a dollar?"


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Call me a hopeless romantic, but nothing says "I love you" like a mobi file of Monkey Bars.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

means "read my book" in internet.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

I've got short stories coming out my ass!


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

There are lots of vampires and zombies in this short story.... Jesus, I'm getting desperate.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

"My book is better than your book."

                            -Me (What I say out loud)
                            -You (What you think but don't say out loud)


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

187,545 copies and counting!


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

When I want to express my darkest secrets, I come to Kindle Board and promote my book because I know no one will read what I type.  
My darkest secret: I know what happened to the Malaysian airliner.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

It reads Monkey Bars. It does this whenever it's told.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Vampires and zombies


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

The book with the violets on it is free today!


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

If you want to be  , read Monkey Bars!


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Uprising is free today. Check out the book cover in my signature.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

This story just might save your life. *



*Monkey Bars not guaranteed to save your life. If symptoms persist for more than four hours, consult a physician.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

If you're up this late, you might as well read Monkey Bars.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Free today.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

I've sold 3,584,411 copies of Monkey Bars. Thanks, guys (and gals)!


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Go Spurs Go!

_reminder -- one or two word posts are generally not allowed and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum. Thanks -- Ann_


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Instead of watching the Spurs kill the Heat tonight, read Monkey Bars instead.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

It's Sunday again.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Smiley face emoticon.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Book of Suburbia and Monkey Bars are free today. Click on the book covers below.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Read it and weep.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Check it out with your new Kindle Unlimited subscription. Wait... is anybody actually doing the Kindle Unlimited thing?


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Give it a try, you insomniac.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Why not? 

_reminder -- one or two word posts are generally not allowed and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum. Thanks -- Ann_


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

This story will change your life, or not.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Got insomnia? Read Monkey Bars. It's guaranteed to put you to sleep.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Lest you forget


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

10 minutes of your time?


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

The best short story you'll read this month.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

_reminder -- one or two word posts are generally not allowed and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum. Thanks -- Ann_


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

I'll give you $100 if you purchase Monkey Bars.


----------

